# best lights . . . .



## clid61 (8 Aug 2013)

Now the nights are drawing in what lights do you use and or reccomend , to see and be seen ?


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (8 Aug 2013)

Deal extreme trustfire Cree

Two lights, two rechargeable batteries which last weeks with twice daily usage, a charger and two mounts - one for the bike and one for the helmet.
5-mode -hi/med/lo/strobe/fixed. I swear by them and used them two winters now.
http://dx.com/p/trustfire-tr-801-cree-q5-wc-5-mode-memory-230-lumen-led-flashlight-1-18650-15335
About £35 the set.
I also have a raleigh 1-watt led rear which is excellent - again two winters.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Aug 2013)

Ay-Up V4 Adventure set. http://www.ayup-lights.com/systems/lighting-systems/v4-adventure/ 

Bought them in 2011 when you got three batteries with the set instead of the now two. The current price has dropped by about £50 and a new battery costs about £40 I think so there or there abouts the same. Cracking piece of kit, one light set looking forward on the bars and one set with red caps fitted set backwards for a rear light.


----------



## tincaman (8 Aug 2013)




----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Aug 2013)

AY-UPs had mine for about 4 or 5 years now excellent lights.


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2013)

tincaman said:


>


Just sit back and enjoy, we have another four months of "what light" threads to go.


----------



## Davidc (8 Aug 2013)

Just use the search function, almost as many threads and posts on this as there are on helmets!

Just make sure they're good for your sort of cycling and you can be seen easily.


----------



## gaz (8 Aug 2013)

Companies to look at. Exposure, Dinotte, Hope. After using cheap lights form china, it's best just to buy better quality lights the first time round.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Aug 2013)

AyUps. End of.


----------



## Cush (8 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> Companies to look at. Exposure, Dinotte, Hope. After using cheap lights form china, it's best just to buy better quality lights the first time round.


 
Just looked at the firms you recommend, all their lights are out of my price range for the use that I will get out of them. The cheaper Chinese lights sound a better bet for me, how did you find them and how long did they last you.


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2013)

Ohh I like these threads.... Light whore that I am.


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2013)

You can't go wrong with a Hope Vision 1. Got two, and been running these for 4 years, same batteries, using a smart charger.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (8 Aug 2013)

Tbh the "cheaper Chinese ones" have been more robust, versatile and reliable than three other well known brands I tried - each of which have failed to do what they promised or were meant to do.
These I have found o good, I use them at home and take one on holiday for emergencies.

I am ordering an 800 lumen variable flood-/spot and a air of batteries -same as my existing- for £20 delivered and I have with in it doing what I want and need.

Yes, there are some really naff Chinese items out there, but never been disappointed by this supplier.
There again I may be he exception?


----------



## cyberknight (8 Aug 2013)

just checked my magicshine p7 after about 3 months of not using it and its still holding its charge and its seen errr 3 winters , rated at 900 lumen but really comes in about 600 so more than enough to ride at full speed on the unlit country lanes i commute on.
On the back i use a smart r2 along with a standard smart flasher on each pannier giving a triangular light image at the back which seems to work as i rarely get close passes at night.


----------



## akb (8 Aug 2013)

Hope vision 1 up front.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> Ohh I like these threads.... Light whore that I am.


Well, I guess that's a bit better than a heavy one... .

My preferred light for commuting is the USB-rechargeable Moon X-Power 500*. I need to recharge it after every commute, due to the length of my commutes, but its light output is very nice. Even better, it has a very well-defined cutoff at the top of the beam, so I've noticed very little light shining on higher objects (e.g. trees either side of the shared path, light poles, etc.). This makes it more commuter-friendly. I also use front and rear dynamo lights - the front one is the Schmidt Edelux, which probably has about 200-250 lumen average light output. Like the Moon light, it has a well-defined cutoff at the top of the beam. I've angled these 2 front lights, so that their main beam spots overlap slightly, thus giving me better coverage of the road/path in front, and despite the aforementioned beam cutoff, they're more than enough to alert oncoming traffic (motorists or otherwise) to my presence .

* Real light output is probably more like about 300-350 lumens. The claimed 500 lumens is probably just the maximum output, instead of the average output which would be more realistic.


----------



## glenn forger (8 Aug 2013)

Phaart lights, don't listen to anyone else, they're all internet wrongmos.


----------



## gaz (9 Aug 2013)

Cush said:


> Just looked at the firms you recommend, all their lights are out of my price range for the use that I will get out of them. The cheaper Chinese lights sound a better bet for me, how did you find them and how long did they last you.


Beam patterns aren't great, build quality isn't as good as the top brands, batteries can be hit or miss, brightness ratings are well over estimated. Biggest problem for me, customer service is nothing like that of a company which has taken pride in taking their lights to the next level.
Dinotte - Fantastically designed products with a superb finish and the brightness of the lights is second only to that of the design shine.
Exposure - They make a light for any scenario, with easy switching between modes from a button (and many of the lights a remote cable), the flash mode is separate to the normal light cycles so you don't need to worry about a few seconds of darkness when going from bright to not so bright.
Hope - fantastic finished products with the vision 1 being one of the best selling high powered aa battery driven lights. The design thought gone into the light and the usability is just fantastic.


----------



## MrJamie (9 Aug 2013)

My magicshines have been great and reliable, but my £30 Chinese T6 light died was replaced and died again despite only being used a few times each. 

It's really dependent on where you ride though, most of my night riding is away from roads, some of it on quiet roads and my commute is along an unlit river path so beam pattern isn't so important. I wouldn't choose them if I were cycling in lit urban roads though as they really are dazzling.


----------



## Black Country Ste (9 Aug 2013)

I use a Magicshine 808E front and 818 rear, running from the same battery. Excellent in use but with my top tube an unsightly tangle of cables, they're a pain in the backside if you need to remove the lights when leaving the bike .


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Aug 2013)

http://www.7dayshop.com/special/see...h-headlight-kit-rechargeable-cree-t6-xm-l-led

Bit of a lottery in terms of the batteries, my unit lasted one winter before destroying itself. You can get spare/better batteries elsewhere which are more water proof. Oh and BTW those branded ones can fail as well only diff is I suspect is they will fix free of charge especially at some of those prices. The above at £26 is a no brainer even if you get a whole winter out of it, might get lucky and get several!


----------



## srw (9 Aug 2013)

What's the planned use? In a well-lit city you need the cheapest of cheap white LEDs up front to be legal, and a couple of reasonably bright flashers at the back. In a moderately well-lit city you need a moderately bright front light. In the country you need one of the bits of exotica being mentioned on this thread - although for what it's worth I'd use a dynohub instead.

Whatever you use, position it well. At 5:30pm yesterday in brilliant sunshine I was seriously distracted and almost dazzled by some unthinking tit running a strobe light pointing upwards away from the road.


----------



## Cush (9 Aug 2013)

Gaz, Tony enjoy d. Thanks for your input. The way I see it; it is the same as when I was walking. Two pair of cheap Regatta trousers lasted the equivalent to one expensive pair of (say) Rohan. but if you snagged your hintend on a bit of barbed wire the first time you had your new trousers on, then the Rohan was as useless as the cheap O and you finished up with an expensive pair of garden trousers instead of a cheap pair. I need a heavy beam light that will get me through two all night "begging bowl rides". My Petzel walking lamp will not fit on to my helmet with out a bit of Heath Robinson work, which would probably fall to bits halfway through the first ride. After these two rides I revert back to my normal night riding which is mainly on well lit roads. I have to admit I have looked at a couple of Cateyes on E bay.


----------



## DWiggy (9 Aug 2013)

I use a Moon 300 xp at the front (USB Chargeable) and just about bright enough for unlit country roads and last year a Cherry bomb for the rear with a Halfords own rear light, im gutted because l have lost the cherry bomb bracket and this little light used to get me nice wide births from most overtaking cars!


----------



## GrasB (9 Aug 2013)

Instead of doing your best to blind everyone else on the road why not get something like the B+M IXON IQ? Better road illumination without going for stupidly high surface brightness which leaves people with huge holes in their night vision.


----------



## gaz (9 Aug 2013)

Cush said:


> Gaz, Tony enjoy d. Thanks for your input. The way I see it; it is the same as when I was walking. Two pair of cheap Regatta trousers lasted the equivalent to one expensive pair of (say) Rohan. but if you snagged your hintend on a bit of barbed wire the first time you had your new trousers on, then the Rohan was as useless as the cheap O and you finished up with an expensive pair of garden trousers instead of a cheap pair. I need a heavy beam light that will get me through two all night "begging bowl rides". My Petzel walking lamp will not fit on to my helmet with out a bit of Heath Robinson work, which would probably fall to bits halfway through the first ride. After these two rides I revert back to my normal night riding which is mainly on well lit roads. I have to admit I have looked at a couple of Cateyes on E bay.


Cateyes?  I take it you don't want to see where you are going then.
Cateye seems to have done a fantastic job of flooding the market at the low range of lights and as such they get bought. However the products they produce are next to useless, I wouldn't even use them as a backup light.


----------



## akb (9 Aug 2013)

> However the products they produce are next to useless, I wouldn't even use them as a backup light


 
Bit harsh IMO. I used an EL530 for a whole winters commute on unlit cycle paths & country lanes and it did me very well. I didnt have the money to spend on an expensive light at the time and the battery life was very good and did the job it was intended.
They are also good for 'being seen' lights. The rear Cateye I still use after 3 years when I first brought the light.


----------



## RedRider (9 Aug 2013)

I've found the Lezyne Macro Drive a good front light for London commutes, bright enough to light the way through any unlit sections and you recharge by plugging it into a computer. I survived well enough using cheap cat eyes for many years although I found them unreliable in the wet.


----------



## Beebo (9 Aug 2013)

I have two of these, they are too bright for my urban commute, but good on night rides, and you have a back up light too.
http://www.7dayshop.com/special/see...-power-3w-led-flashlight-with-mount-blue-ring
they cost less than £10 for a pair, and are great. If one falls off or breaks, so what, i'll buy another, and another and another.


----------



## donnydave (9 Aug 2013)

Lezyne macro drive here, usb rechargeable is really useful. I used it on unlit country roads through last winter and it was good enough but the beam spread could be a bit wider. The centre "hot spot" is very very bright but outside that region its a bit dim for me. I may add a wider angle light this winter just to give better visibility of the road edge


----------



## Leodis (9 Aug 2013)

Same here on the Lezyne macro on front, got a Cateye LD1100 for the back and use Knog Frogs as back ups.


----------



## donnydave (9 Aug 2013)

Leodis said:


> Same here on the Lezyne macro on front, got a Cateye LD1100 for the back and use Knog Frogs as back ups.


 I had a look at the cateye for a back light but ended up with a blackburn flea, I can't believe how bright it is for the size but it doesn't seem to last very long (3 hrs or so) which isn't quite enough for 2 days between recharging so I'm still keeping an eye out for something to use as a backup


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Aug 2013)

In June I got a MoonXP300 for £40 which I am looking forward to using on my commute along mainly unlit rural roads. In previous winters I have been using an ebay chinese Ultrafire LED torch which is very bright, on rubber lockblocks, which I can angle downwards when traffic approaches.

The advantage of the MoonXP300 is that I can easily charge it at work or at home via USB.

I also have the Moon Gem 1 mini USB lights which are great for the streetlit parts of the ride, and I've been using them over the summer for filtering on grey or rainy days.

At the back an Aldi rear light (2xAAA) does very well and is plenty bright enough with the Gem as backup.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2013)

I likes me current rear lights. 2 x C&BSeen crazy twin LED units (probably about 200 lumen each) and a couple of smart R2's as backups.

The C&B Seen lights are fantastic. They do, however, take a custom battery pack I knocked up out of 18650 batteries - can either charge them with a Magicshine charger, or take them out and put in my Xtar lipo charger. Flaming bright they are.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Aug 2013)

A Moon X Power 300 on the front and one of these on the back. Always a good idea to have back up lights/batteries when out for those 'Oh b@gger' moments.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Aug 2013)

Arjimlad said:


> In June I got a MoonXP300 for £40 which I am looking forward to using on my commute along mainly unlit rural roads. In previous winters I have been using an ebay chinese Ultrafire LED torch which is very bright, on rubber lockblocks, which I can angle downwards when traffic approaches.
> 
> The advantage of the MoonXP300 is that I can easily charge it at work or at home via USB.
> 
> ...


 
Where did you get the Moon for £40? That's cheap!


----------



## veloevol (9 Aug 2013)

Leodis said:


> Same here on the Lezyne macro on front, got a Cateye LD1100 for the back and use Knog Frogs as back ups.



Same here but my rear macro has packed it in! Also use a head mounted Joystick extreme with rear attachment for those dark late nights.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Where did you get the Moon for £40? That's cheap!


 
Amazon - the white ones were cheap - I just spotted it & knew it was a good price. They are back up to £55 now though.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Aug 2013)

Arjimlad said:


> Amazon - the white ones were cheap - I just spotted it & knew it was a good price. They are back up to £55 now though.


 
Even that's cheaper than what I paid last winter!


----------



## Boris Bajic (9 Aug 2013)

One Cateye Cube on the front and one of those Cateye rear lamps with two independently-switched rows of LEDs.

I've been known to use two fronts in foul weather, but the second one is really there in case the batteries go.

Some Warriors of the Dark get slightly competitive about how many eyeball-frying watts they can light the moon with, but I like my simple, cheap, effective Cateyes.

(Many years ago I carried around a heavy, rechargeable wet-cell battery powering a twin-lamp set-up, but it was unweildy, complicated, unreliable and heavy).


----------



## Wobblers (9 Aug 2013)

It depends on where you're cycling. A Smart Lunar 35 is more than enough for most urban roads. For dark country lanes, you'll need something brighter. I do a lot of night cycling with fast twisty descents - I've found a Philips Saferide paired with a Hope Vision 1 ideal. The Philips has an appalling battery life, but makes up for it by having the best beam shape on any bike light I've ever used: it puts all the light down on the road, where you need it rather than blinding oncoming road users (essentially it's a souped up version of the Ixon IQ, itself a good if fragile light).

For Chinese lights, Magicshine is probably the pick of the bunch: they've improved their quality by leaps and bounds over the last few years - I've got a 838B for back up duties (though on paper it's brighter than the Philips light, in reality the Magicshine is quite outclassed) and very good it is too. While you can get cheaper Chinese clones of the Magicshine, they are of far poorer quality: count it as a bonus if they last the winter, so I'd run two lights in the event of the clone breaking.

If you go down the road of using the Ultrafire 501B torch, I'd recommend going for the variant with the Cree XP-G R5 LED rather than the XML version: it's nearly as bright, but the battery life is twice as long on high beam. Ultrafire's quality isn't the best, so again I'd have a back up light. Most importantly, use decent quality protected 18650 lithium ion batteries and a good Li-ion charger such as from Xtar. The cheap ones will have poor runtimes... or, worse, catch fire...


----------



## RedRider (9 Aug 2013)

veloevol said:


> Same here but my rear macro has packed it in! .


 
Could this be the battery has died? When I bought my set the LBS said they'd send it back to the manufacturers who'd replace the battery for free when this eventually happened and they've mentioned it a couple more times when I've been in. Can't see anything regarding this from a brief search online but might be worth looking into.


----------



## donnydave (9 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> take a custom battery pack I knocked up out of 18650 batteries


 

where do you find room on your bike for that many batteries?




Yet another iteration of the same tired old joke


----------



## tincaman (9 Aug 2013)

7 XML-T6, just for laughs


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2013)

tincaman said:


> 7 XML-T6, just for laughs



Bonkers. Got a 3 x T6 for the MTB and that's crazy.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2013)

donnydave said:


> where do you find room on your bike for that many batteries?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Panniers mate.... Big ones, and a trailer


----------



## cyberknight (9 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> Bonkers. Got a 3 x T6 for the MTB and that's crazy.


Wonder how long the battery pack lasts on full power for that 7xt6 ?


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Wonder how long the battery pack lasts on full power for that 7xt6 ?



Not long... LOL


----------



## mcshroom (9 Aug 2013)

B&M Cyo linked to a Shimano DH-3N80 Dynohub. Batteries, what batteries?


----------



## Davidc (9 Aug 2013)

mcshroom said:


> B&M Cyo linked to a Shimano DH-3N80 Dynohub. Batteries, what batteries?


+Toplight at the back. More than enough for nearly all rides.

I do always put a second light at the back in case of an unseen failure, and enhance with a Hope V1 at the front on longer rides with bad unlit roads, which also provides a backup.


----------



## Mile195 (9 Aug 2013)

On the rear I have a Cateye light that does the job well and cost me about £35. However, on the front I stay away from bike lights. You get same or better technology out of a torch, but for a fraction of the price. I have two of these on the front, and use "twofish lock-blocks" to attach them:

http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/led_torches/fenix-ld22.html

I use 2500mAh rechargeable batteries, and they do me 3 or 4 days (my commute is 20 miles each way) on 95 lumen mode (they're not usually on for the whole trip into work though). I only need to use 200 lumens for particularly dark unlit streets.


----------



## gaz (9 Aug 2013)

Mile195 said:


> On the rear I have a Cateye light that does the job well and cost me about £35. However, on the front I stay away from bike lights. You get same or better technology out of a torch, but for a fraction of the price. I have two of these on the front, and use "twofish lock-blocks" to attach them:
> 
> http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/led_torches/fenix-ld22.html
> 
> I use 2500mAh rechargeable batteries, and they do me 3 or 4 days (my commute is 20 miles each way) on 95 lumen mode (they're not usually on for the whole trip into work though). I only need to use 200 lumens for particularly dark unlit streets.


But a torch will have a bad beam pattern. A cycle light with a beam pattern designed for the road will cost a bit more but will be much better, puts the light everywhere you need it, doesn't blind other road users and won't mess up your own night vision (really big patch of bright road with nearly everything else being black)


----------



## Moda (9 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> But a torch will have a bad beam pattern



If you like the torch form factor and have a bit of cash I can't recommend the Exposure Diablo lights highly enough. UK made as well


----------



## gaz (9 Aug 2013)

Moda said:


> If you like the torch form factor and have a bit of cash I can't recommend the Exposure Diablo lights highly enough. UK made as well


Spend a bit more and get the Strada, that has a beam pattern that is suited for the road


----------



## Moda (9 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> Spend a bit more and get the Strada


Not quite sure what they mean by optimised for the road but i've had no issues with the Diablo. Also they are nearly £100 cheaper and 40% more powerful in a much more compact body.


----------



## gaz (10 Aug 2013)

Moda said:


> Not quite sure what they mean by optimised for the road but i've had no issues with the Diablo. Also they are nearly £100 cheaper and 40% more powerful in a much more compact body.


The beam pattern of the diablo is like a torch and most other 'bike' lights, it's spreads it's light everywhere.
The Strada sends it's light out in a pattern that is more horizontal. So the light goes where you need it more on the road rather than up into the sky and into drivers eyes. Not as good as the German stand lights, but better than other basic lights.

As for the price, the strada may not be as bright (only 300 lumens less (which really isn't going to make much difference on the road, especially when the strada will put the light in a better place) it does have a battery which is more than twice as big in capacity. RRP is £70 more expensive, the diablo produces 28% more lumens. It's worth noting that the strada comes with the remote switch, which has a RRP of £35.


----------



## veloevol (10 Aug 2013)

RedRider said:


> Could this be the battery has died? When I bought my set the LBS said they'd send it back to the manufacturers who'd replace the battery for free when this eventually happened and they've mentioned it a couple more times when I've been in. Can't see anything regarding this from a brief search online but might be worth looking into.



It was worth a search and I found a fix via Kingston Wheelers.. 

http://j.mp/14uv5id

I recommend an oyster card for the job


View: http://youtu.be/4s65cGSJt2o


----------



## Cush (10 Aug 2013)

Though I am sure the advice given in this forum is good, how many of us can afford or justify paying out £100+ for a front light, that we may only use several times a year on reasonably roads that may have stretches with no street lights.


----------



## silence32 (10 Aug 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...i=AC_SX110_SY190#immersive_view?1375880390891

These lights have good reviews. I'm after a pair around this price, would anyone recommend or stay clear?


----------



## tincaman (10 Aug 2013)

silence32 said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...i=AC_SX110_SY190#immersive_view?1375880390891
> 
> These lights have good reviews. I'm after a pair around this price, would anyone recommend or stay clear?


 
Nothing special there, standard XML-T6 bike light package, these are cheaper on Amazon, only £18


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Aug 2013)

best option I think in the cheapy lights from ebay are these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UltraFire...02B-Flashlight-Torch-Lamp-18650-/330902148202 along with relevant batteries, charger and bike mounts. This is what i now run, don`t even need to have them on full wack, plenty light, In fact I run one on medium in town and the other on SoS mode, gets road users attention !!


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Aug 2013)

Cush said:


> Though I am sure the advice given in this forum is good, how many of us can afford or justify paying out £100+ for a front light, that we may only use several times a year on reasonably roads that may have stretches with no street lights.


 
I'm also tight fisted  ... ended up giving one of these a go
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1300-CREE...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item519a7d90cb







Bought it in January... very impressed with the brightness on unlit country roads and canal towpaths, although it only got a few uses before the nights drew out. It hasn't been recharged since the end of January and the battery appears to be retaining its charge very well.

The back light they send is crap, and i didn't like the mount either, so spent a fiver on one of these...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Torch-Fla...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item4abd0f68c1





it did take a month to be delivered, but for £20 (as it was at the time) and free P&P... I cannot complain.


----------



## J1780 (10 Aug 2013)

I bought a set of smart egg white front and rear light. I cummute on a country road and had no problems last winter/spring the front light is quite good in the dark the road is lit up reasonably well. The rear light is very good. I should I use extra lights front and rear flashing.


----------



## Moda (10 Aug 2013)

Cush said:


> how many of us can afford or justify paying out £100+ for a front light, that we may only use several times a year


I agree that this price point isn't for everyone but looking at what I intend doing with them I feel that the price spent is justified over the longer term.


----------



## silence32 (11 Aug 2013)

tincaman said:


> Nothing special there, standard XML-T6 bike light package, these are cheaper on Amazon, only £18


 

Thanks, I've gone for these.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Aug 2013)

Cush said:


> Though I am sure the advice given in this forum is good, how many of us can afford or justify paying out £100+ for a front light, that we may only use several times a year on reasonably roads that may have stretches with no street lights.


It does depend on what you are going to use your bike and lighting for.

I commute year round, which means I'll spend a good 2-3 months commuting one way or the other in the dark. I also use my bike for shopping and transport in the evenings, not to mention riding audaxes and night rides that require lighting for significant periods of time. I'll add that there aren't that many street lights out here either, and Cumbrian roads are not exactly billiard table smooth.

I've tried cree torches, which are bright and fine until the vibration gets to them and the electrics start getting shaky. I also have a Smart Lunar 35 which is ok if you brake on descents and an Ixon IQ which is pretty good, if a little fragile. The Cyo is reliable, fixed to the bike so I can't forget to pick it up, doesn't run out of battery power and can be run at full power all night without worrying about whether the light will last the night. That is why I'd recommend a dynamo and a good dynamo light.

For others who just need to make the last few miles of a club run, or commute along lit routes most of the time then their requirements may be different, as always YMMV.


----------



## Maylian (11 Aug 2013)

Cush said:


> Though I am sure the advice given in this forum is good, how many of us can afford or justify paying out £100+ for a front light, that we may only use several times a year on reasonably roads that may have stretches with no street lights.


 

Same again, I am a year round commuter and work shifts so even in summer I cycle in the dark. £100 is not much when compared to replacing tubes and wheels due to potholes or indeed avoiding offs because you couldn't see a wet / icy patch.

Personally I run a Lezyne micro light and cateye el130 on front, paired with my Moon X-500 on my helmet (I only wear it when it's dark), on the rear I have an integrated light in my Giant saddle bag, cateye rapid 3 and blackburn 4.0 all in a straight line down the back. This along with my high-vis backpack cover should keep me fairly visible and gives me enough light on some of the dimmer roads.


----------



## inkd (12 Aug 2013)

Commuting for my nightshift on unlit lanes I use a Phaart bleep rear light + led flasher built in to my met helmet. On the front is two cheapo T6 ebay bargains (2 for around £15) and a Lezyne femto flasher. Always carry a spare rear light and a couple of spare batteries. never had any problems so there is no need to spend big bucks IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (12 Aug 2013)

I've got a Cree XML-T6 which is great for seeing with, can anyone recommend a fairly small light that has a powerful flash/strobe mode?


----------



## Kies (12 Aug 2013)

Moon meteor is a usb recharging light. Has a brilliant flashing/strobe function. Says 200 lumens and was a top buy in cycling weekly or cycling active ( i forget which)
I'm thinking of buying another so i have two on the hybrid flashing for commuting duties. No way anyone will not see me blinking down the road


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Aug 2013)

tincaman said:


> Nothing special there, standard XML-T6 bike light package, these are cheaper on Amazon, only £18


+1 for Cree T6. Might look rubbish for the price but it is an excellent light and much better than you expect. I will be getting another one for this winter (I dont really have a need but the new commute is along unlit NSL roads).


----------



## Twelve Spokes (12 Aug 2013)

Secondary light on flash,can use it on steady,uses 18650 battery.Have bigger main torch uses 18650 also.Generally the main runs out after two commutes before the secondary does.

Both have relevant handlebar mounts ordered off of ebay.



MrGrumpy said:


> best option I think in the cheapy lights from ebay are these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UltraFire...02B-Flashlight-Torch-Lamp-18650-/330902148202 along with relevant batteries, charger and bike mounts. This is what i now run, don`t even need to have them on full wack, plenty light, In fact I run one on medium in town and the other on SoS mode, gets road users attention !!


 
I have a different version of the secondary light which has 5 modes including SoS but I wont use SoS and generally use the three mode light version on the bike.Im not sure if I am wrong or right about this.I just use flashing.



Cush said:


> Though I am sure the advice given in this forum is good, how many of us can afford or justify paying out £100+ for a front light, that we may only use several times a year on reasonably roads that may have stretches with no street lights.


 
This.I have two perfect front lights which do a great job.I only get drivers pulling out on me at night because they can't be bothered to wait,which is rare,may I add?

I have a magicshine on the rear seatpost which cost nearly £40 and does a great job and is reliable,with two rear secondary lights boris bike style positioning but steady.(superflash)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Aug 2013)

Cush said:


> Though I am sure the advice given in this forum is good, how many of us can afford or justify paying out £100+ for a front light, that we may only use several times a year on reasonably roads that may have stretches with no street lights.


That depends on how much you think your safety is worth. Remember also that you (generally) get better quality, longer-lasting lights if you pay more.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2013)

jazloc said:


> I've got a Cree XML-T6 which is great for seeing with, can anyone recommend a fairly small light that has a powerful flash/strobe mode?


 

The Phaart Dark Star 3 appear to be a clone of the Revolution Vision front light. I have a Revolution Vision, plus another clone (not from Planet X). They are a very good be seen light. They have a metal casing (so are tough), take 4 x AAA's and the mounts are fairly universal (they can be bought for a couple of quid from CRC) so can easily be swapped between bikes.


----------



## Jezston (14 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> Cateyes?  I take it you don't want to see where you are going then.
> Cateye seems to have done a fantastic job of flooding the market at the low range of lights and as such they get bought. However the products they produce are next to useless, I wouldn't even use them as a backup light.


 
Gaz pls.

Cateye lights above the £25 mark are just as good as anything anyone else makes in that price bracket. I have two rear flashers made by Cateye which have served me well - one that's 6 regular LED's chucking about light all over the place, another with a 1W centre which makes a fine rear spot, along with a couple of the cheap little rubber things they make which are handy as backups and when popping out about town as they are very easy to get on and off.

Problem is the cheap ones that so many buy and never bother recharging. But that's people.


----------



## gaz (14 Aug 2013)

Jezston said:


> Gaz pls.
> 
> Cateye lights above the £25 mark are just as good as anything anyone else makes in that price bracket. I have two rear flashers made by Cateye which have served me well - one that's 6 regular LED's chucking about light all over the place, another with a 1W centre which makes a fine rear spot, along with a couple of the cheap little rubber things they make which are handy as backups and when popping out about town as they are very easy to get on and off.
> 
> Problem is the cheap ones that so many buy and never bother recharging. But that's people.


You're right, their more expensive (I would push it up to +£60 lights are good) but that goes for pretty much all brands.

/bikelightsnob


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Aug 2013)

I think rear lights are very good even when cheap. I have two LED ones from Cateye and they are both very bright. The 5 LED strip only cost me about £15 and it has performed very well. I am still on the original batteries from when I purchased it in last September (It hasnt dimmed).
I do think I need a brighter one for the new commute though, and cateye dont seem to provide any which meet my requirements.

Front light wise, a Cree XML T6 on the front combines with a Cateye LED (to be seen) and a Cateye medium quality light provide plenty of light to see and be seen with.


----------



## Boris Bajic (14 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> Cateyes?  I take it you don't want to see where you are going then.
> Cateye seems to have done a fantastic job of flooding the market at the low range of lights and as such they get bought. However the products they produce are next to useless, I wouldn't even use them as a backup light.


 
This is quite an odd post.

I've been cycling for forty-odd years and have used a wide variety of lamps in that time. I ride on urban, rural and city-centre roads in everything from broad dayligh through mist, rain and fog to pitch dark.

I have several Cateye Cube (?) lamps for my bikes and those of my children. We can generally see where we're going and have enjoyed fairly good safety records. I see my kids out riding in the dark when I'm driving and they seem to be visible and safe. We have more powerful lamps on the family cars, but they have a different job to do.

Your comments come across as slightly snide and lacking in grace. My Cateyes are among the best lamps I've put on a bicycle. They last, the batteries last and they put out enough light for me.

I am visible and can see enough of the road ahead to make me feel safe. You may feel the need to be lit up like a cruise ship and that may be a jolly good thing, but there's no need to be dismissive of the choices of others. It is not dignified.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Aug 2013)




----------



## Cush (14 Aug 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> This is quite an odd post.
> 
> I am visible and can see enough of the road ahead to make me feel safe. You may feel the need to be lit up like a cruise ship and that may be a jolly good thing, but there's no need to be dismissive of the choices of others. It is not dignified.


 
Boris I think this is normal in groups, some walkers are very dismissive of others kit. On a thread like this I try to sort out the good and ignore or play lip service to the rest.
I have now ordered a Cree XML6 from a firm that is more expensive than Amazon but they seem to offer better service. For the rear I will be using a Cateye strip, supplemented by leg bands that light up, which I got to put on the dogs collars (they both looked at each other with dignified indignation) a couple of other lights that still work for the panniers and a jacket that has lights all over it which I got for subscribing to Cycling Active but have never had the nerve to wear round our village.


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2013)

Cat eye lights are pants for the money. The fronts are way over priced for the power, poor brackets and plastic. The rears are a bit better but still to expensive.

If someone has batteries in from last year in a rear light, then the light is low power and won't penetrate bad weather very far (@Matthew_T).

For rears you need at least the cat eye 1100 ( but over priced) but my recommends are Blackburn Mars 4.0 1 watt, Smart R1 and the R2 (1/2 watt and 2 x 1/2 watt), RSP Astrum or the Cherry Bomb. These are all AAA lights that give fantastic output.

I use the lights above as backups to either Magicshine 818's or now C&B seen big barsteward lights (I run two and I recon they shove out 300 lumen each at the rear as they eat a custom lipo pack in 3 hours) These type of lights and the likes of exposure, dinnote and hope district kick the little AAA lights into oblivion. So a little cheap rear light isn't as good as you think. In heavy rain, it has to get through the dark, and rear car lights, especially if riding on main roads.


----------



## gaz (14 Aug 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> This is quite an odd post.
> 
> I've been cycling for forty-odd years and have used a wide variety of lamps in that time. I ride on urban, rural and city-centre roads in everything from broad dayligh through mist, rain and fog to pitch dark.
> 
> ...


I appreciate that you looked deeply into my post and took the time to write a response. Most of what you say is correct, i'm basically a lightsnob and have fixated opinions on some brands and quality of lights.

You'll need to be specific about which cateye you used, cube is a 'technology' they use called opticube, Most cateye lights aren't good enough to light your way on a dark path at 10mph, not worth the money imo.


----------



## gaz (14 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> C&B seen big barsteward lights (I run two and I recon they shove out 300 lumen each at the rear as they eat a custom lipo pack in 3 hours)


They state that is what, 500 lumens? Which is plain incorrect, I got one and it's not as powerful as my dinotte 400r. So I would guess it's closer to 200 than 300, considering my 400r is brighter and gives a batter spread and is only around 240 lumens


----------



## Twelve Spokes (14 Aug 2013)

Blimey,remember the old days when we had ever ready lights or dynamos and leds were crap (basically it was filament bulbs),we are so spoiled for choice with great lighting technology (now).I've done a bit of off road (recently) as they have closed half the back streets round here to renew three railway bridges and my lights were fine.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Aug 2013)

I have two of these at the back, & they're rather bright (one flashing, & the other continuous)
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...ts-rear-smart-rear-light-1-2-watt/smarligh241

Two like these on the front, but with 2 watt LEDs;
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...light-lunar-25-lux-white/smarligh129000000000


----------



## Broadside (15 Aug 2013)

I use the Smart Lunar R1 and have seen others using the same so I think they are pretty bright/noticeable on the open roads. On the Dunwich Dynamo i saw a few people with what I would call obnoxiously bright rear lights, almost dazzling from 300yds away. On getting up to them I asked what the lights were and they turned out to be Hope Districts. If you want something really seriously bright at the rear then consider these, but IMO they are a bit too bright as they are similar intensity to a car rear fog light.

A friend has the Magicshine MJ818 rear light and this has a very impressive output for a lot less money than the Hope, admittedly with a much lesser build quality.


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> They state that is what, 500 lumens? Which is plain incorrect, I got one and it's not as powerful as my dinotte 400r. So I would guess it's closer to 200 than 300, considering my 400r is brighter and gives a batter spread and is only around 240 lumens


 
They do say 500 but no way. The Magicshine is about 70-80 lumen, and these C&B lights are at least double that. I find the modes better too - both LED's on, one flashing one steady or both flashing. You can even alternate which LED flashes if you press the right combo. I've also had the flash speed very fast - there seems to be some additional hidden button presses that give additional modes. Very happy with them so far, although they are thirsty. They do seem to use charge when switched off - i.e. power to the switch. It's still the most powerful of the cheaper lights and the only better ones for output are the Dinotte's at ££s


----------



## Cush (15 Aug 2013)

Ordered a Cree XM-L T6 yesterday morning from C&B Seen Ltd. It arrived before 11:00 this morning. Due to other commitments it will be at least ten days before I can test it out on a night run but I will try it out in the garden tonight (never know I might even catch a poacher in the fields below us)


----------



## Bigbud (21 Aug 2013)

As its getting to that time of year I want to pick up some good lights, don't mind spending a few quid for good stuff, what configuration is preferable for being seen light ? Was thinking a bike mounted front & rear then a flashing front and rear on my helmet. Was looking at this http://store.dinottelighting.com/dinotte-xml-3-headlight-with-400r-taillight-p176.aspx


----------



## F1fan (21 Aug 2013)

I have a Gemini Xera and bought a second light head so i use one for flash and the other for constant. They are expensive but nowadays you get what you pay for.

The back i have a Fibre flare and a Moon Shield.


----------

